# Coming soon January 2018



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Library - Ferrus Manus: The Gorgon of Medusa (Limited Edition)










> The Great Crusade has swept across half the galaxy, a million human worlds now embracing the truth and reason that comes with allegiance to the rule of Terra. But even such unparalleled success comes at a cost. Rumours abound that the Emperor plans to step back from the Crusade and raise one of his primarch sons to lead in his stead. Faced with the bitterly non-compliant human empire of Gardinaal and a leaderless host of Ultramarines, Thousand Sons and Emperor’s Children at his Legion’s command, the Iron Hands primarch Ferrus Manus decides to make an example that even the Emperor cannot ignore.


Black Library - Sons of the Hydra (eBook)










> n the hostile universe of the 41st millennium, where allegiances are ever fickle, few of the Emperor’s sons are more difficult to understand or predict than the Alpha Legion. Branded traitor since the Heresy, their motives and actions have always been shrouded in mystery. Alpha Legionnaire Occam the Untrue leads his warband out of its hunting grounds in the Maelstrom on an epic quest for salvation, not just for himself, but for his whole Legion. With the forces of the Inquisition snapping at their heels, Occam and his followers must use all their guile and considerable martial prowess as they make their way to the cold heart of the galaxy, to a confrontation that no one, least of all Occam himself, could have foreseen.


Black Library - Castellan (eBook)










> For more than a century, Garran Crowe has served as Castellan of the Grey Knights, protecting the Imperium against the foulest daemons, and holding prisoner in his grasp the monstrous Black Blade of Antwyr. Now he is tested as never before when the planet he and his strike force are fighting on, Sandava III, is swallowed by the mighty warp storm known as the Cicatrix Maledictum. But their struggle for survival is only just beginning, for when the Grey Knights return to a transformed Imperium, they discover that the fate of Sandava III is just one part of a monstrous danger. Crowe must fight an enemy whose patiently laid plans have at last come to fruition, threatening the Imperium with inconceivable destruction.


Black Library - Fulgrim: The Palatine Phoenix (eBook)










> Lord of Chemos and bearer of the Palatine Aquila, Fulgrim, primarch of the Emperor’s Children, is determined to take his rightful place in the Great Crusade, whatever the cost. A swordsman without equal, the Phoenician has long studied the art of war and grows impatient to put his skills, and those of his loyal followers, to a true test. Now, accompanied by only seven of his finest warriors, he seeks to bring a rebellious world into compliance, by any means necessary. But Fulgrim soon learns that no victory comes without cost, and the greater the triumph, the greater the price one must pay...


Black Library - Rogue Trader (eBook)










> The reach of the Imperium is vast, but must be constantly expanded if humanity is to prosper. Licensed by ancient charter, rogue traders explore the uncharted regions of the galaxy, seeking new worlds to exploit - for mankind has a rapacious need of resources. The fortunes of Lucian Gerrit and his family are in decline, and his inheritance amounts to little more than a pile of debt and misery. In a final desperate gamble to restore his family's former glory, Gerrit strikes a deal on a forgotten Imperial world in the Eastern Fringe, but his timing could not be worse. The t'au are seeking to expand their empire across the Damocles Gulf, and soon Gerrit is caught in the middle of a clash between two mighty star-spanning empires, neither of which is willing to back down.


Black Library - Corsair: The Face of the Void (MP3)










> Plying the stars and forgotten backwaters of the Imperium, Rogue Trader Captain Athene Santiago and her eclectic crew are chasing pirates when their quarry inexplicably vanishes, only to return a moment later. Unwilling to let her bounty go unclaimed, Santiago ventures aboard the now stricken vessel but what she finds defies reason and leads to a discovery of something ancient and terrifying that could threatened not only her crew and her ship but the entire sector.


Black Library - Vampire Wars: The von Carstein Trilogy (eBook)










> The von Carsteins were the most infamous bloodline of vampires to ever stalk the Warhammer Old World. Their very names – Vlad, Konrad and Mannfred – were whispered in fear by the people of the Empire, conjuring up images of doom, death and destruction. Charting the vampire family's rise to power in the shadow-haunted lands of Sylvania and their century-spanning wars with the Empire, this omnibus edition collects all three of Steven Savile’s classic von Carstein novels into one gore-drenched volume.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very much looking forward to _Sons of the Hydra_. Looks like we are off to a solid start for next year.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Very much looking forward to _Sons of the Hydra_. Looks like we are off to a solid start for next year.


Sons of the Hydra just shot to my number one Most Anticipated Novel of 2018. I've wanted more Alpha Legion from Rob Sanders since I first read The Serpent Beneath, and while The Harrowing was extremely good, a short story just wasn't enough. Here's hoping this is the start of a trilogy!


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Intriguing to what they could mean with salvation for the Alpha Legion, so many possibilities.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Lots of good reads in that bag! Only one I?m not tempted by is Annandale Crow book. First one was woeful.

Limited ed releases seem to have calmed down. Not one in the new ?old world look? on the horizon. Bit sad about this.


----------

